# Looking for buddies due on or around October 7, 2013!



## KalonKiki

I just got my :bfp: today and I was hoping to find some buddies due around the same time as me (October 7, 2013). :D :flower:


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi.

I am pregnant with my first baby too and due about 6th oct. 
How long were u ttc? It took us 22 cycles so im very happy it has finally happened.
X


----------



## KalonKiki

Actually, we were still in WTT until September, ours was a sweet little pumpkin surprise. :)


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Aww thats nice!
Im in the uk. Where r u? Have to told your doctor yet? X


----------



## KalonKiki

I live in the state of Missouri in the US. I have told my doctor, and my first prenatal appointment is February 25th at 10:30 am. Do you have your first appointment scheduled yet? When? :)


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, congrats on your bfps! I got mine today, due 12th oct


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Congratulations hollie.

Ive got a docs appointment for 8.30am. Xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats Holly! Do you have an appointment scheduled yet? Have you seen a doctor at all?


----------



## hollie87

Thanks  
No not booked in yet, I think i'm just going to book straight with the midwife at 8 weeks, I really saw no point in the doctors appointment last time!


----------



## KalonKiki

What happens at the week 8 appointment anyway? Do they do an ultrasound/sonogram, or do they just let you hear the heartbeat?


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Had my docs appointment and now have an appointment with the midwife on wed 13th feb at 1pm. Got some paper work to fill in before i go. Starting to feel a bit more real lol xxx


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hi Ladies, 
I'm due the 10th Oct with my #2! Can't believe how much I have forgotten.
How are you today?x


----------



## healthb4baby

Hi ladies! 

I just found out I'm pregnant with my first! I am due on October 8th do you mind if I join?? :flower:


----------



## hollie87

KalonKiki said:


> What happens at the week 8 appointment anyway? Do they do an ultrasound/sonogram, or do they just let you hear the heartbeat?

From what I remember not a lot at the first appointment, just paperwork and advice, choose your hospital etc, may be different where you are.

Lostunicorn, I am exactly the same, how can we forget so much in 2 years haha? (intact not quite 2 years for me, shocking!) I've just this morning been shopping and bought liver and blue cheese - got home and realised - guess OH will be eating all them lol! 
Congrats on your bfp's new people 

How long has everyone been trying for? And what number baby is this for you?


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats to the new :bfp:!
This is baby #1 for me as well, and we were actually still WTT, but our little bean had other plans for us.


----------



## hollie87

Hehe our #1 was a surprise too Kalonkiki, I didn't have a clue about anything this time round!


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hollie87 Congrats! It's crazy isn't!!! I blame toddler brain :) 
Obviously number 2 and we have been trying since Nov 2012, actually had a negative when I tested early but then no AF and just had a week of failing apart last week so kinda guessed! Very happy. How about you? 

Kalonkiki Hee hee, congrats to you too x


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Welcome to the new ladies. Congratulations xxx


----------



## healthb4baby

I feel a little guilty because so many people have tried for so long but we just stopped using birth control in Jan assuming it would take a while for anything to happen... apparently not :blush: So first month just "seeing what happens" and we end up pregnant!
I am honestly still a little shocked and somewhat scared to let it sink in... I don't want to get excited just in case something goes wrong... any advice on when to get excited?


----------



## KalonKiki

Don't feel guilty hun. :hugs:
I spent my first couple of days also feeling guilty, because DF and I were still waiting to try and BDd maybe 5 times at most in January and still got pregnant. There really isn't any reason to feel guilty though.
I would say that it's okay to get excited. You should never enter a pregnancy worrying about something going wrong. Especially if you're under 30, or have never had anything go wrong before in pregnancy (if you're already a mom) or you have no known reproductive issues then there is no real reason to worry yourself to death over something that has a very small chance of happening.


----------



## healthb4baby

KalonKiki said:


> Don't feel guilty hun. :hugs:
> I spent my first couple of days also feeling guilty, because DF and I were still waiting to try and BDd maybe 5 times at most in January and still got pregnant. There really isn't any reason to feel guilty though.
> I would say that it's okay to get excited. You should never enter a pregnancy worrying about something going wrong. Especially if you're under 30, or have never had anything go wrong before in pregnancy (if you're already a mom) or you have no known reproductive issues then there is no real reason to worry yourself to death over something that has a very small chance of happening.

:hugs: Thanks! It's awesome that you got pregnant so fast too! Definitely makes me fee better :)
I really appreciate you telling me to relax! We haven't told anyone yet so its just me and the hubby and we are both a little nervous because its our first pregnancy! Can't wait till I start feeling the nausea and other "wonderful" pregnancy symptoms then I will know everything is going well!


----------



## KalonKiki

This is also our first pregnancy, but we went ahead and told everyone straight away. We didn't really see any reason not to because even if something did go wrong (knock on wood!) then we would want our family and friends there to support us and help us through it. I know how you feel about the symptoms! I still feel great and it's like I'm a poster child for unrealistically pleasant pregnancy. :p


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn, what are we going to be like with toddler brain + baby brain?? Hehe I'm going to need help lol!
I've got a 21 month old little girl, so this is #2.
We were only on out first month of ttc, like you healthb4baby I feel guilt, two of my friends are ttc and it's just happened for us - but yes relax and get excited lol!!


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Lostunicorn, what are we going to be like with toddler brain + baby brain?? Hehe I'm going to need help lol!
> I've got a 21 month old little girl, so this is #2.
> We were only on out first month of ttc, like you healthb4baby I feel guilt, two of my friends are ttc and it's just happened for us - but yes relax and get excited lol!!

I dread to think!!!! Tried to put my PIN number in without my card yesterday and the box of weetabix almost went in the fridge, there's no hope for me is there ;) 

Please don't feel guilty about falling quickly, it was meant to be so it is, everything happening for a reason :) I wish you and healthb4baby a happy and healthy pregnancy. I fell very quickly with my first and this time it took a few months. Have to say though when we ignored dates and just went with the flow life was a lot less stressful!!!

Healthb4baby: I was exactly the same with my first, we fell even before I had really sorted how how I'd feel being pregnant. It was wonderful but very scary so can relate. All I can say is yes it is life changing but you make a new life and it is just amazing!!!! Feel free to ask any questions or air any worries :) I'll try to answer as best I can x


----------



## healthb4baby

All you ladies are so wonderful! I'm so glad I found you!! :D
I have decided to take your advice and be excited!! If something bad happens I can deal with it then but for now I am enjoying every minute of pregnancy (especially this wonderful pre-sickness stage :)) Thanks ladies I don't know what I would do without you :D

How are you guys all feeling??? Any bad symptoms yet??


----------



## Lostunicorn

healthb4baby said:


> All you ladies are so wonderful! I'm so glad I found you!! :D
> I have decided to take your advice and be excited!! If something bad happens I can deal with it then but for now I am enjoying every minute of pregnancy (especially this wonderful pre-sickness stage :)) Thanks ladies I don't know what I would do without you :D
> 
> How are you guys all feeling??? Any bad symptoms yet??

Aww thanks hon :) I know what you mean I keep letting out little squeals of delight! We told our 2 year old today and she beamed from ear to ear ( best reaction ever, I cried!) Know it's way to early but I wanted her to be involved and know she needs to be gentle with mummies tummy. 

I've been feeling slight nausea, am very emotional, incredibly hit or cold and craving milk!!! How's out you? X


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm still feeling great. I'm getting a blood test done at 1:30 pm today, so I'm excited about that. :happydance:
So far I still feel really good, even my sore boobs have been feeling better. I know every pregnancy is different and every woman handles pregnancy differently, but it would still be reassuring to have those "wonderful" symptoms as they do tend to be a good sign that things are going well.


----------



## Lostunicorn

KalonKiki said:


> I'm still feeling great. I'm getting a blood test done at 1:30 pm today, so I'm excited about that. :happydance:
> So far I still feel really good, even my sore boobs have been feeling better. I know every pregnancy is different and every woman handles pregnancy differently, but it would still be reassuring to have those "wonderful" symptoms as they do tend to be a good sign that things are going well.

Lol symptoms usually take longer to show with your first. In the meantime try to relax, impossible I know. I'm worried about Everything!!!


----------



## KalonKiki

It'll help me relax a lot when I see the results of that blood test. I'm not too awfully worried though, I just wish that I "felt" pregnant. :haha:


----------



## healthb4baby

KalonKiki said:


> I'm still feeling great. I'm getting a blood test done at 1:30 pm today, so I'm excited about that. :happydance:
> So far I still feel really good, even my sore boobs have been feeling better. I know every pregnancy is different and every woman handles pregnancy differently, but it would still be reassuring to have those "wonderful" symptoms as they do tend to be a good sign that things are going well.

yay for blood work! :D I don't actually get to see my Dr until Feb 20th!! It feels so far a way! I have a bunch of left over IC tests so I have been using those up its nice to see the line so dark and wonderful hehe :blush:


----------



## hollie87

Don't worry ladies, you will all be feeling the wonders of pregnancy really soon, I'm sure ;-) With my first I didn't notice anything until 7 weeks then the sickness set in!
I'm pretty symptomless at the minute bar waking in the night and morning starving! Getting a bit of backache right now but not sure if that's just because we've not stopped all day or everything stretching! 

I've just booked in with the midwife today, it's not until the 1st of March, feels so long away! 

That's so cute when you told your daughter Lostunicorn, I'm unsure when we're going to tell Ella, I'm thinking after our 12week scan then everyone can know as she has the biggest mouth ever hehe! 

Whos from the US in here? I'm interested in how our doctors/midwife appointments vary, a lot by the looks of things I've read on other threads!


----------



## KalonKiki

I'm from the US, and thanks for the reassurance on the symptoms!
Our first appointment is usually about 7 or 8 weeks for a low risk pregnancy. Sooner for women with a history of loss or a high risk pregnancy. My first prenatal appointment is on February 25th at 10:30 in the morning.


----------



## hollie87

Is that with midwife or doctor KalonKiki? And then is your scan at 12 weeks like UK?


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Don't worry ladies, you will all be feeling the wonders of pregnancy really soon, I'm sure ;-) With my first I didn't notice anything until 7 weeks then the sickness set in!
> I'm pretty symptomless at the minute bar waking in the night and morning starving! Getting a bit of backache right now but not sure if that's just because we've not stopped all day or everything stretching!
> 
> I've just booked in with the midwife today, it's not until the 1st of March, feels so long away!
> 
> That's so cute when you told your daughter Lostunicorn, I'm unsure when we're going to tell Ella, I'm thinking after our 12week scan then everyone can know as she has the biggest mouth ever hehe!
> 
> Whos from the US in here? I'm interested in how our doctors/midwife appointments vary, a lot by the looks of things I've read on other threads!

I know I'm sure everyone will know but I thought if something did happen I want her to be involved. My Mum had a miscarriage when I was young and as I didn't know anything about it my Mum found my endless questions about babies very hard. My appointment is 7th March but have realised that's a week late as I'm 5 weeks today :) also DH is abroad so will be changing dates. 
I'm from South England, whereabouts are you? 



KalonKiki said:


> I'm from the US, and thanks for the reassurance on the symptoms!
> Our first appointment is usually about 7 or 8 weeks for a low risk pregnancy. Sooner for women with a history of loss or a high risk pregnancy. My first prenatal appointment is on February 25th at 10:30 in the morning.


Ok so similar to here then but as far as I know we don't have hormone levels unless there's a history of a few miscarriages or IVF treatment. I could be wrong but from other ladies I've met this seems to be the case.


----------



## KalonKiki

It's with a doctor, unfortunately there is only one Midwife practice in my area and I was not getting good vibes from it. And it's an 8 week, but I'm not sure if they'll do a dating scan or just do blood tests and whatnot. :shrug:
I'll be getting the results of my blood test tomorrow. I'm hoping that my HCG levels will be looking good. Over here they tend to check HCG levels pretty regularly to make sure that they're doubling like they're supposed to be. This is the first time that I'll get to see what my levels are like though.


----------



## MrsBroodyPant

Hi. 
Hope everyone is well.
Ive got a terrible cold now with sore throat and cough. Feel awful. Anyone else caught a cold? X


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, how's everyone feeling today? I woke up with nausea this morning, not good when we had a soft play date planned lol! MrsBroodyPant hope your feeling better soon, touch wood not had a cold in ages though did have a sore throat a few days ago.

Do you get a blood test everytime you go to the doctors then KalonKiki?

Lostunicorn, we're in the north-west. Is your hubby away a lot?


----------



## healthb4baby

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi.
> Hope everyone is well.
> Ive got a terrible cold now with sore throat and cough. Feel awful. Anyone else caught a cold? X

That sucks :hugs: I hope you feel better soon!! I have been feeling a little stuffy and a bit of a tickle in my throat... hoping it doesn't get worse.

I was bagging some cookies for my hubby's lunch, and when I opened the container the smell of the cookies almost made me sick! haha from cookies really?!? 

KalonKiki, Have you gotten your results yet?? Just curious what are your HGC levels are :)


----------



## KalonKiki

MsBroodyPant: I hope you start feeling better soon! Drink lots of fluids and take some vitamin C. I take it every day with my prenatals and so far I haven't been sick. It probably also helps that I got my tonsils taken out in September of 2011 though, haha.

HealthB4Baby: From cookies? I've never heard that one before! I still haven't had any nausea or MS, but I think it's because I've always had a sensitive sense of smell and I'm used to it. I remember one time when I was 17 and still living with my mother of course, my youngest sister sprayed some perfume in her room, and I could smell it all the way downstairs in the basement (her room was upstairs on the main level of the house of course). My mom couldn't smell it until she exited her room, which was right across the narrow hall from my sister's room, and my step-dad couldn't smell it until my sister was right next to him. :wacko:

I don't know my HCG levels yet, but it's still a bit early in the day (10:26 am).


----------



## Lostunicorn

MrsBroodyPant said:


> Hi.
> Hope everyone is well.
> Ive got a terrible cold now with sore throat and cough. Feel awful. Anyone else caught a cold? X

Aww honey, lots of rest should help. I'm good thanks although having lots of pain today ( had the same with Jellybean but it's still making my very scared)! 

Kalonkiki: good luck for your results, as far I'm I'm aware my hormone levels won't even be checked over here. xx


----------



## Lostunicorn

Hollie87: Evening hon, you gotta love soft play :doh: hee hee
Hubby isn't away too often but when he is it's usually all in the same 3 months. How about you? 
Probably a little but personal but are you finding you're stomach is becoming more toned? On one side my stretch marks from Jelkybean are also gone!!!! It's very weird and also I'll be huge!!! 
How are you? x


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, so far it's apparently been too much to ask that a pregnant woman get some piece of mind. Yesterday I had to spend two hours doing what should have taken 5 minutes. Then today I was promised I would get my results, and I can't seem to get a hold of anyone to get them! It's been driving me nuts, why does it have to be so difficult to get some simple test results? :wacko:


----------



## Lostunicorn

KalonKiki said:


> Well, so far it's apparently been too much to ask that a pregnant woman get some piece of mind. Yesterday I had to spend two hours doing what should have taken 5 minutes. Then today I was promised I would get my results, and I can't seem to get a hold of anyone to get them! It's been driving me nuts, why does it have to be so difficult to get some simple test results? :wacko:

Grr, I'm annoyed on your behalf, hopefully you'll find out soon. x


----------



## KalonKiki

Well, it looks like I won't find out until Monday at the very soonest. Highly annoying. I shouldn't have to wait four days for information I could have found out in one day. ):


----------



## Lostunicorn

:( the wait must be horrid. I'm already counting down tiny 12 week scan xxx


----------



## KalonKiki

Oh well, it's just annoying knowing that I'll be 6 weeks along already when I find out my week 5 results. :wacko:


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

Hey ladies,
Congrats! Just got m due date from the doc yesterday, October 6th! Mind if I join yas? This is our first :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

SurpriseMom2B said:


> Hey ladies,
> Congrats! Just got m due date from the doc yesterday, October 6th! Mind if I join yas? This is our first :)

Congratulations, how are you feeling?


----------



## healthb4baby

SurpriseMom2B said:


> Hey ladies,
> Congrats! Just got m due date from the doc yesterday, October 6th! Mind if I join yas? This is our first :)


Congrats! :D and yay for a fellow Canadian! :flower:


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

I'm feeling kinda crappy to be honest, I can sleep for 10 hrs a night and still want to take a 2 1/2 hr nap in the afternoon! My appetite is pretty much cut in half, and I'm constantly just feeling not great. Hope it doesn't get any worse and passes fairly quickly! I had spotting for 4 days last week, so that was kinda nerve wracking, but had a ultrasound and tonnes of blood work and met with my doc yesterday, and he assures me all is well :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats and welcome! :wave:
My due date is a day after yours and this is also baby number one for us.
I've heard that spotting is a very normal occurrence in early pregnancy, so I'm sure that your doctor is right about everything being perfectly normal. :D


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn said:


> Hollie87: Evening hon, you gotta love soft play :doh: hee hee
> Hubby isn't away too often but when he is it's usually all in the same 3 months. How about you?
> Probably a little but personal but are you finding you're stomach is becoming more toned? On one side my stretch marks from Jelkybean are also gone!!!! It's very weird and also I'll be huge!!!
> How are you? x


Do you find it hard or are you used to it? My OH is a chef and works stupid hours, so although he is here we don't see a lot of him! 

Wow how strange, I hadn't even noticed my stretchmarks had disappeared until you said, crazy! Lol I wouldn't say toned, my bloat is finally going down, I'm surprised I haven't already been asked if I'm pregnant, it's been awful! 

How's everyone been feeling? 
Anyone had anymore appointments yet? 
KalonKiki that must be disappointing for you, not long now though


----------



## hollie87

SurpriseMom2B said:


> I'm feeling kinda crappy to be honest, I can sleep for 10 hrs a night and still want to take a 2 1/2 hr nap in the afternoon! My appetite is pretty much cut in half, and I'm constantly just feeling not great. Hope it doesn't get any worse and passes fairly quickly! I had spotting for 4 days last week, so that was kinda nerve wracking, but had a ultrasound and tonnes of blood work and met with my doc yesterday, and he assures me all is well :)

Congratulations and welcome  hope your feeling better soon


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

hollie87 said:


> SurpriseMom2B said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda crappy to be honest, I can sleep for 10 hrs a night and still want to take a 2 1/2 hr nap in the afternoon! My appetite is pretty much cut in half, and I'm constantly just feeling not great. Hope it doesn't get any worse and passes fairly quickly! I had spotting for 4 days last week, so that was kinda nerve wracking, but had a ultrasound and tonnes of blood work and met with my doc yesterday, and he assures me all is well :)
> 
> Congratulations and welcome  hope your feeling better soonClick to expand...

Thanks, I really hope I'm feeling better soon too! But it looks like MS might be setting in for me, I've been nauseaus for the last day and a half and it doesn't seem to be letting up at all :( thankfully, my hubby gets home tomorrow, (he works on the other side of the country and is away for 3 weeks at a time and then home for 1 week), it'll be nice to have his help for this week atleast!


----------



## hollie87

SurpriseMom2B said:


> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SurpriseMom2B said:
> 
> 
> I'm feeling kinda crappy to be honest, I can sleep for 10 hrs a night and still want to take a 2 1/2 hr nap in the afternoon! My appetite is pretty much cut in half, and I'm constantly just feeling not great. Hope it doesn't get any worse and passes fairly quickly! I had spotting for 4 days last week, so that was kinda nerve wracking, but had a ultrasound and tonnes of blood work and met with my doc yesterday, and he assures me all is well :)
> 
> Congratulations and welcome  hope your feeling better soonClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks, I really hope I'm feeling better soon too! But it looks like MS might be setting in for me, I've been nauseaus for the last day and a half and it doesn't seem to be letting up at all :( thankfully, my hubby gets home tomorrow, (he works on the other side of the country and is away for 3 weeks at a time and then home for 1 week), it'll be nice to have his help for this week atleast!Click to expand...

Aw no :-( you have my sympathy, I suffered really really badly last pregnancy with ms. Yay for hubby coming home though


----------



## KalonKiki

Really excited to graduate onto the sweet pea tomorrow, and to get my blood work results! :happydance:
Aww, sorry about the nausea. Have you tried ginger? I've heard that putting ginger in your food or drinking liquids with ginger in them can help with MS.
Yay for the hubby coming home though! Mine works pretty long days during the week, but he has the weekends off.


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

KalonKiki said:


> Really excited to graduate onto the sweet pea tomorrow, and to get my blood work results! :happydance:
> Aww, sorry about the nausea. Have you tried ginger? I've heard that putting ginger in your food or drinking liquids with ginger in them can help with MS.
> Yay for the hubby coming home though! Mine works pretty long days during the week, but he has the weekends off.

Thanks for the ginger idea, but I work on the water for most of the summer months and suffer from seasickness (or motion sickness) and have tried ginger to treat that and it hasn't helped me, so I doubt it will work for this.... I have a hard time stomaching ginger :( ill have to call the doc for some morning sickness meds probably.... We got hit with a major snow storm here so looks like hubby will be delayed a couple days. Which sucks since he only has 6 days home to begin with, now it's looking more like 4 or 5 days home....


----------



## KalonKiki

Aww, well I hope your doc can find something to help you feel better soon. :hugs:
The good news is that MS is a very good sign that your little bean is sticking and is healthy! I've personally been a bit worried because I haven't experienced it yet, but honestly I think it's because I have a very strong stomach. It takes a lot to make me vomit, and I already have a sensitive nose, so most scents don't bother me as much because I'm used to dealing with a strong sense of smell.
Snow storms are awful, I'm sorry that it's going to set your hubby back from coming home ):


----------



## SurpriseMom2B

I was hoping to avoid MS but no luck! Here in Canada they prescribe Diclectin for MS, I've heard it's pretty effective! As of right now I'm useless, so I'm going to need something, I can keep skipping work lol


----------



## Lostunicorn

SurpriseMom2B said:


> I was hoping to avoid MS but no luck! Here in Canada they prescribe Diclectin for MS, I've heard it's pretty effective! As of right now I'm useless, so I'm going to need something, I can keep skipping work lol

Evening, I found diary products and pasta really helped my morning sickness with Jellybean and that motion sickness bands where a god send x


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Do you find it hard or are you used to it? My OH is a chef and works stupid hours, so although he is here we don't see a lot of him!
> 
> Wow how strange, I hadn't even noticed my stretchmarks had disappeared until you said, crazy! Lol I wouldn't say toned, my bloat is finally going down, I'm surprised I haven't already been asked if I'm pregnant, it's been awful!
> 
> How's everyone been feeling?
> Anyone had anymore appointments yet?
> KalonKiki that must be disappointing for you, not long now though

Evening Honey, 
I'm used to it but have to say now Jellybean is growing up I find it harder as she is aware Daddy is away and misses him which then makes me miss him more! 
I know it's weird about the stretchmarks, dread to think what I'll look like in October! 
Would you like to be bump buddies? 

I had my Drs appointment and she was lovely and have moved my midwife booking in appointment forward to 28th Feb!!! 
Feeling really tired today and have had awful cramps. 
How's everyone else?


----------



## ttcfirstb

Hi!

I just got my BFP today and have an estimated due date of October 20th! Would love to join the group! :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

ttcfirstb said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and have an estimated due date of October 20th! Would love to join the group! :)

Hi ttcfirstb, congratulations :) :happydance: Welcome to our group x


----------



## healthb4baby

ttcfirstb said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and have an estimated due date of October 20th! Would love to join the group! :)

So exciting! :D Congrats!!! Are you feeling any symptoms yet?


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn said:


> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Do you find it hard or are you used to it? My OH is a chef and works stupid hours, so although he is here we don't see a lot of him!
> 
> Wow how strange, I hadn't even noticed my stretchmarks had disappeared until you said, crazy! Lol I wouldn't say toned, my bloat is finally going down, I'm surprised I haven't already been asked if I'm pregnant, it's been awful!
> 
> How's everyone been feeling?
> Anyone had anymore appointments yet?
> KalonKiki that must be disappointing for you, not long now though
> 
> Evening Honey,
> I'm used to it but have to say now Jellybean is growing up I find it harder as she is aware Daddy is away and misses him which then makes me miss him more!
> I know it's weird about the stretchmarks, dread to think what I'll look like in October!
> Would you like to be bump buddies?
> 
> I had my Drs appointment and she was lovely and have moved my midwife booking in appointment forward to 28th Feb!!!
> Feeling really tired today and have had awful cramps.
> How's everyone else?Click to expand...

Hi hun, hope the cramping has died down, I had it awful last week, it was a bit worrying as I didn't remember having any with #1! 

Would love to be bump buddies 

Aww it's hard when they realise people are leaving/missing isn't it :-( Do you work or stay at home with her? 

Ohh exciting you're all booked in  Did the doctor do much? Does that mean that hubby can make it?

I still can't believe the stretchmarks have gone haha, do you think they will come back double the size? I've never heard of them disapppearing due to early pregnancy! 

How's everyone feeling? I'm still feeling pretty symptomless bar the odd bit of nausea and tiredness, though not sure if thats pregnancy or a teething little lady keeping me up!


----------



## hollie87

ttcfirstb said:


> Hi!
> 
> I just got my BFP today and have an estimated due date of October 20th! Would love to join the group! :)

Welcome and congratulations! Exciting times ahead


----------



## ttcfirstb

Thanks ladies! This is our first so it is for sure very exciting and anxiety provoking :) So far the main symptoms I have had are: sore BBs, cramping, and having to use the bathroom frequently. I just called and scheduled my first appointment with the midwife for March 19th which will be just after 9 weeks - seems a little bit late, but I guess they typically don't see you until at least 8 weeks at the practice I am going to. When are your first appointments?


----------



## healthb4baby

ttcfirstb said:


> Thanks ladies! This is our first so it is for sure very exciting and anxiety provoking :) So far the main symptoms I have had are: sore BBs, cramping, and having to use the bathroom frequently. I just called and scheduled my first appointment with the midwife for March 19th which will be just after 9 weeks - seems a little bit late, but I guess they typically don't see you until at least 8 weeks at the practice I am going to. When are your first appointments?


This is our first too, so far we have been really excited and really nervous. My first appointment is Feb 20th, just 9 more days! I think I will be around 7 weeks then, but its just with my family doctor... not sure how it works or when I switch over to my OB or what my options are with regards to OB/Midwife.... so many questions lol hopefully my appointment will be helpful!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on the new :bfp: and welcome! :wave:
This is also our first, and I'm 6 weeks today, due October 7th. My first OB appointment is February 25th at 10:30 am. I'll be exactly 8 weeks, so exactly 2 weeks from today. :)


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Hi hun, hope the cramping has died down, I had it awful last week, it was a bit worrying as I didn't remember having any with #1!
> 
> Would love to be bump buddies
> 
> Aww it's hard when they realise people are leaving/missing isn't it :-( Do you work or stay at home with her?
> 
> Ohh exciting you're all booked in  Did the doctor do much? Does that mean that hubby can make it?
> 
> I still can't believe the stretchmarks have gone haha, do you think they will come back double the size? I've never heard of them disapppearing due to early pregnancy!
> 
> How's everyone feeling? I'm still feeling pretty symptomless bar the odd bit of nausea and tiredness, though not sure if thats pregnancy or a teething little lady keeping me up!

Thanks honey, still some cramping but think it maybe due to trapped wind, :blush: will see how this week goes if it gets worse I'll take myself to the Drs. 
:happydance:Bumpbuddies:happydance:, will add you to my siggy :) I'm a SAHM, how about you? It's lovely seeing her greet Daddy when he comes home though! :cloud9: 
Doctor basically said it's a pain for us and a pain for you but yes asap after getting a :bfp: you should book a doctors appointment so they can advice on foods to avoid and folic acid. I said that I just couln't remember what happened and that I knew I had a booking appointment at 8+ weeks with a midwife but had forgotten everything. The doctor was lovely and gave me an Emma's Diary so I had the updated foods to avoid list ( you can now eat some of the cheeses you couldn't 2 years ago)!!! She was also really nice about my Jeallybean and said what a good job I was doing. Very surprising as generally dislike my Drs and think they are awful but this lady is new/a locum so will try and see her as my main Dr now. 
Hubby will be at home with Jellybean as booking appointment with the midwife is an hour and when I was pregnant last time it ended up taking almost 3 hours as they were running late!

Don't mention the stretchmarks lol, mine where all over my bump overnight at about 34 weeks last time, I loved like raspberry ripple icecream :rofl:

The tiredness is killing me, even Jellybean told me to lie down today!!!

How are you, sending lie in toddler vibes x 



ttcfirstb said:


> Thanks ladies! This is our first so it is for sure very exciting and anxiety provoking :) So far the main symptoms I have had are: sore BBs, cramping, and having to use the bathroom frequently. I just called and scheduled my first appointment with the midwife for March 19th which will be just after 9 weeks - seems a little bit late, but I guess they typically don't see you until at least 8 weeks at the practice I am going to. When are your first appointments?

Mine is 28th Feb, I'll be 8 weeks that day but with my 1st I was 9 weeks and something, just means you'll have a shorter wait till your scan :)



KalonKiki said:


> Congrats on the new :bfp: and welcome! :wave:
> This is also our first, and I'm 6 weeks today, due October 7th. My first OB appointment is February 25th at 10:30 am. I'll be exactly 8 weeks, so exactly 2 weeks from today. :)

Happy 6 weeks :happydance:


----------



## hollie87

I've just rang up and booked the docs now you've said that, made sure it's a different one to last pregnancy so hopefully may be a little more useful! Mmm cheese lol, its hard to believe the guidelines have changed in only 2 years, please say we can eat Brie, it's all I wanted last time hehe. 

I'm a SAHM too, best job in the world  Feel so lucky to be able to do it! The plan is to stay at home until both children are in school and then probably return to work as at the minute we're only wanting 2 kids but that may all change once #2 starts growing up ;-) 
Are you wanting anymore after number 2? 

How are you feeling today? So cute you being told to lie down haha, you must have looked rough :p 

I'm feeling good today, we all had a good nights sleep - your lie in vibes must have worked, we will have more of them sent our way please! :)


----------



## KalonKiki

DF and I aren't entirely sure how many children we want. We're only on number one now, so we have plenty of time to decide. We're thinking anywhere between 2 and 4 children though. We don't want an only child because we feel that it's important for a child to grow up with at least one sibling, but we don't want to have more than four because any more than that is a lot to handle and it can be hard to give your undivided attention to all of your children when you have more than that. I grew up in a huge family, so I didn't want to have too many children, but at the same time I don't know what I would have done or the person I'd be today if I didn't have any of my siblings. As a mid-ground, DF and I will probably end up having 3 children (he'll probably end up only wanting 2, and I'll probably want 4, so to compromise we'll probably have 3).


----------



## hollie87

KalonKiki said:


> DF and I aren't entirely sure how many children we want. We're only on number one now, so we have plenty of time to decide. We're thinking anywhere between 2 and 4 children though. We don't want an only child because we feel that it's important for a child to grow up with at least one sibling, but we don't want to have more than four because any more than that is a lot to handle and it can be hard to give your undivided attention to all of your children when you have more than that. I grew up in a huge family, so I didn't want to have too many children, but at the same time I don't know what I would have done or the person I'd be today if I didn't have any of my siblings. As a mid-ground, DF and I will probably end up having 3 children (he'll probably end up only wanting 2, and I'll probably want 4, so to compromise we'll probably have 3).

That sounds like a good compromise :) My oh originally only wanted the one but he soon changed his mind when we became parents. I was 1 of 4 and my mum always told me to only have as many children as you have hands, it gets hard after that lol!


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, I'm not sure when or if DF will ever change his plans, but so far I think he's pretty stuck on the idea of having only 2 (though he says that he's undecided and wants to see how having baby #1 goes before we decide on how many we want). I think I can convince at least 3 babies out of him though. :D


----------



## hollie87

KalonKiki said:


> Hehe, I'm not sure when or if DF will ever change his plans, but so far I think he's pretty stuck on the idea of having only 2 (though he says that he's undecided and wants to see how having baby #1 goes before we decide on how many we want). I think I can convince at least 3 babies out of him though. :D

Haha let's be honest, they don't have much choice do they ;) Not if they want a peaceful life anyway :p


----------



## KalonKiki

Hehe, of course they don't! Besides, if we managed to get pregnant with this one when we only DTD about 4 or 5 times total last month (and we pulled out for the majority of those times) I'm sure that it wouldn't be too hard for us to have at least one more surprise baby. XD


----------



## hollie87

Hi ladies, how's every doing? Had my docs appointment today and he's booked me in for the midwife tomorrow as well as my scheduled one in the 1st, I know it will just be talking but so excited :)


----------



## KalonKiki

Exciting! Good luck with your appointment! My first OB appointment is still 11 days away. It's taking forever to get here, haha.


----------



## Lostunicorn

Evening Ladies, 
Sorry for not being around but I ended up in the epu on Valentine's day with an expected ectopic. After two ultrasounds (external and internal) they have ruled out ectopic but could only see a yok sac, no heartbeat and baby is measuring a week behind so have another scan on 25th Feb. Needless to say I was a nervous wreak especially as I had to be alone due to DH having to look after my daughter, I'm praying that all is well as have developed horrid nausea and a craving for milkshakes!!! Just can't quite stop myself worrying even though the cramping is better and I've developed nausea. 

Hope you are all ok and sending massive hugs and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## healthb4baby

Lostunicorn said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Sorry for not being around but I ended up in the epu on Valentine's day with an expected ectopic. After two ultrasounds (external and internal) they have ruled out ectopic but could only see a yok sac, no heartbeat and baby is measuring a week behind so have another scan on 25th Feb. Needless to say I was a nervous wreak especially as I had to be alone due to DH having to look after my daughter, I'm praying that all is well as have developed horrid nausea and a craving for milkshakes!!! Just can't quite stop myself worrying even though the cramping is better and I've developed nausea.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sending massive hugs and :dust: to all xxx

I'm sorry you had to go through that alone :( :hugs: at least baby is in the right place! :) and Yay for nausea :winkwink: at least that's a good sign right? I will be praying things go smoothly for you and the next time you see your little bean he/she will have progressed! :hugs:


----------



## KalonKiki

Lostunicorn said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Sorry for not being around but I ended up in the epu on Valentine's day with an expected ectopic. After two ultrasounds (external and internal) they have ruled out ectopic but could only see a yok sac, no heartbeat and baby is measuring a week behind so have another scan on 25th Feb. Needless to say I was a nervous wreak especially as I had to be alone due to DH having to look after my daughter, I'm praying that all is well as have developed horrid nausea and a craving for milkshakes!!! Just can't quite stop myself worrying even though the cramping is better and I've developed nausea.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sending massive hugs and :dust: to all xxx

Oh no! That sounds like a terrible way to spend Valentine's Day, especially all by yourself. ): :hugs:
I'm glad that the baby is in the right place though! I've also had terrible nausea, and I can't stop belching! I haven't thrown up at all yet, so I'm thankful for that. I hope you're feeling okay now, honey. Lot's of :dust:!


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn said:


> Evening Ladies,
> Sorry for not being around but I ended up in the epu on Valentine's day with an expected ectopic. After two ultrasounds (external and internal) they have ruled out ectopic but could only see a yok sac, no heartbeat and baby is measuring a week behind so have another scan on 25th Feb. Needless to say I was a nervous wreak especially as I had to be alone due to DH having to look after my daughter, I'm praying that all is well as have developed horrid nausea and a craving for milkshakes!!! Just can't quite stop myself worrying even though the cramping is better and I've developed nausea.
> 
> Hope you are all ok and sending massive hugs and :dust: to all xxx

Oh no how scary for you :( huge hugs
I have everything crossed that all is well, glad that baby is in the right place and hopefully the nausea is a great sign xx


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn I hope your ok, have been thinking of you and will have everything crossed tomorrow for you xx


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Lostunicorn I hope your ok, have been thinking of you and will have everything crossed tomorrow for you xx

Hi honey, thank you for thinking of me :) 
It's good news mashmallow now measures 7 weeks and along with arms, legs, head and tummy had a strong heartbeat. It was amazing, 10 days ago there wasn't even a dot!!!!! 
Sorry for it being on here, my nausea is awful and looking at any kind of screen makes it 100 times worse. 
How are you hon? xxx


----------



## hollie87

Lostunicorn said:


> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Lostunicorn I hope your ok, have been thinking of you and will have everything crossed tomorrow for you xx
> 
> Hi honey, thank you for thinking of me :)
> It's good news mashmallow now measures 7 weeks and along with arms, legs, head and tummy had a strong heartbeat. It was amazing, 10 days ago there wasn't even a dot!!!!!
> Sorry for it being on here, my nausea is awful and looking at any kind of screen makes it 100 times worse.
> How are you hon? xxxClick to expand...

Yayy! Great news and you got to see the little heartbeat, amazing :) So pleased all is well! 
I am soooo ill! MS has set in really bad again I'm being sick at least 3 times a day, it's rubbish :-( I'm hoping they will medicate me earlier this pregnancy so I can get a bit of relief, I feel like such a bad mummy right now :(


----------



## Lostunicorn

hollie87 said:


> Lostunicorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hollie87 said:
> 
> 
> Lostunicorn I hope your ok, have been thinking of you and will have everything crossed tomorrow for you xx
> 
> Hi honey, thank you for thinking of me :)
> It's good news mashmallow now measures 7 weeks and along with arms, legs, head and tummy had a strong heartbeat. It was amazing, 10 days ago there wasn't even a dot!!!!!
> Sorry for it being on here, my nausea is awful and looking at any kind of screen makes it 100 times worse.
> How are you hon? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yayy! Great news and you got to see the little heartbeat, amazing :) So pleased all is well!
> I am soooo ill! MS has set in really bad again I'm being sick at least 3 times a day, it's rubbish :-( I'm hoping they will medicate me earlier this pregnancy so I can get a bit of relief, I feel like such a bad mummy right now :(Click to expand...

Oh no :( sending anti sickness hugs. I titally understand, I am snapping at Jennifer all the time because I feel so rough and just can't deal with it!!! I have apologised to her so many times already this week, roll in 2nd Trimester!!! x


----------



## drudai

Hi ladies.

My name's Erin, and I'm due Oct. 5th. I have my first dr. appointment tomorrow, but I wish I could get an early scan since my EDD is just based loosely on my last period. Don't know if I'm actually a week ahead or behind. :) Nice to meet you all.


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome drudai! :wave:
There's actually a bigger group that we're all in if you want to join.
https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/pregnancy-groups/1710325-lil-october-pumpkins-2013-a-162.html


----------



## hollie87

[/QUOTE] Oh no :( sending anti sickness hugs. I titally understand, I am snapping at Jennifer all the time because I feel so rough and just can't deal with it!!! I have apologised to her so many times already this week, roll in 2nd Trimester!!! x[/QUOTE]

Thanks hun, it's nice to know it's not just me! I felt a damn sight better yesterday than I have done so braved soft play which made me feel better about everything 

How was your first pregnancy? Did you suffer much or not? Do you have a feeling you will be having a boy/girl?


----------



## hollie87

drudai said:


> Hi ladies.
> 
> My name's Erin, and I'm due Oct. 5th. I have my first dr. appointment tomorrow, but I wish I could get an early scan since my EDD is just based loosely on my last period. Don't know if I'm actually a week ahead or behind. :) Nice to meet you all.

Hi Erin, congratulations!! 
Good luck with your doctors appointment today :)


----------



## abicain

due 8th oct!!


----------



## KalonKiki

Welcome and congrats, abicain! If you want to join us in the big thread, there is a link on page 9. :D


----------



## SugarMomma22

Due October 1st but will probably be a c-section so I might be due sometime at the end of September.

We finally found out we're having a boy!


----------



## KalonKiki

Congrats on team :blue:! We're also having a boy, but this is our first. :D
There's a link on page 9 if you want to join us in the big thread.


----------



## Cheryl84

Hi ladies I'm due October 10th. Xx


----------



## eew1471

Cheryl84 said:


> Hi ladies I'm due October 10th. Xx

Hi Cheryl84... I'm due on September 22nd! Is this your first baby?

Ellen


----------

